# NateS stopping in....with photos



## NateS (Oct 22, 2010)

SO!!!  I now remember why I forced myself to take a sabbatical from the forums.  I thought to myself this morning..."I'll just stop into the forums and look around this morning before getting started on my mounds of homework."  3 hours later....and where am I still??  Yup...

So when in rome (since I"ve already blown most of my morning here)...here's a few photos from since I left.

Ambush bug on a wildflower.......
















Paper Wasp





Bottle Flies (that's a piece of my corn on the left)










Hungry Jumper





Grasshopper










Locust Borer





I've shot a lot more in the past couple months, but that's enough photos for one thread.  Hope all is going well and I'm happy to see the macro section still active with some new members :thumbup:.  Hopefully I can make a full return in the Spring.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 22, 2010)

Good stuff! We've missed your excellent macro work around here. Hope the studies are going well for you!


----------



## NateS (Oct 22, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Good stuff! We've missed your excellent macro work around here. Hope the studies are going well for you!



Thank you Derrel.  Nice to be missed.  Studies are going well...I finished one 8 week class with an "A" and started another 8 week class last night.  It is a lot more work than I expected....and I expected A LOT.  ...but only about 7 weeks to go and I'll be done and graduating.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 22, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Good stuff! We've missed your excellent macro work around here. Hope the studies are going well for you!


 

dot


Glad to see you are still getting a little shutter time in.  :thumbup:  That ambush bug is gnarly looking.


----------



## baturn (Oct 22, 2010)

Love the one of the grasshopper showing off his new dentures.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 22, 2010)

Great shots Nate! You were one of the people who inspired me to get into the world of micro!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice!!!!  Let me grab a beer so you will stick around.


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 22, 2010)

Great set


----------



## Art Photographers (Oct 22, 2010)

All are very impressive. What degree are you goin for. Good luck!


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 22, 2010)

Nate,

Good luck with the studies.

Cheers, Don


----------



## icassell (Oct 22, 2010)

Very nice, Nate.  I've been lurking on your blog and enjoying your stuff as always.  Good luck finishing up in school.  What are you graduating in? Entomology?


----------



## NateS (Oct 24, 2010)

I would love to be an entemologist guys, but my interest in bugs came too late.  Still, I should be able to use my love for bugs and photography with my degree.  I am getting my degree in elementary education.  I graduate in December, student teach in January, get certified in May.  

I'll be student teaching in 5th grade science and there is a good chance that position will open up for me for next year.  If so, that will be perfect for me to incorporate stuff into the insect portion of the curriculum.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 24, 2010)

great shots!


----------



## Buckster (Oct 25, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## NateS (Oct 25, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> great shots!





Buckster said:


> Well done!



Thank you guys.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 25, 2010)

Can I ask what lens you did these with?  The detail is amazing.. I would have never, ever guessed you shot these with a D90 (not to bash on the d90, but in these forums it's almost a rule that better photog's have better gear.)


----------



## NateS (Oct 26, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> Can I ask what lens you did these with?  The detail is amazing.. I would have never, ever guessed you shot these with a D90 (not to bash on the d90, but in these forums it's almost a rule that better photog's have better gear.)



The lens used was a Tamron 180mm f3.5.  I personally don't buy the hype that better photogs need better gear.  Sure, my photos might be better with a better camera, but the difference would be so negligible that you probably couldn't tell unless pixel peeping.  Honestly, I could shoot these same exact photos with my D5000 and Tarmon 180mm.  I will not be upgrading bodies until Nikon comes out with a 5dmk2 comparable camera with 20mp+ and a full frame sensor......until then, no camera body will give me enough of an advantage to warrant an upgrade.


----------

